# North Midland Meet, Tuesday 18th November



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Suggestions please for a good pub in the Derby/Uttoxeter area.
Monday: especially for you, Jonathan Â


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

In the words of Victor Meldrew "I dont believe it", just checked the date and I'm go-karting that Monday @ Daytona - sorry Dani.

You are more than welcome to join Ian and myself - we could have the "TT" Kart ;D

I'm sure we can find a yellow one......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, that's no excuse Â : come to the meet in the go-kart, Jonathan Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now how is this, Jonathan, we'll stick with Tuesday :


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Ah bugger! 

I can't make that date as my team (Sheff Weds) have just re-arranged their mighty LDV trophy match against Barnsley for the same night.

Local pride and all that.

Exciting times eh!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

In that case:
votes for Monday (10th), Tuesday (11th) or Thursday (13th) please.
*Now, please*. I need to post on the _other side_ too 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Why not make it on the Monday @ Daytona Karting.

We could make up a team, with Jonathan.

Plenty of food places about, not far away, maybe even the Trafford Centre Food court (open till 10ish for shopping and after for food) Non car buffs could go shopping leave the kids in the pictures, we could race around in Karts.

Just a thought.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not bad, Ian Â 
Not exactly Derby/Uttoxeter, but why not.
Any more thoughts anyone?? David, Steve, Paul, Zac, Robert, Liz?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do we have any more ideas on this one then ???


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Dani - come to the go-karting if no-one wants to play out - you, Ian and me vs my work mates. One of them have got a polo though and she is [smiley=devil.gif] - crazy driver


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is a copy of what I've posted _"on the other side"_

Hi Steve,

so we have two suggestions:-

Ian (R14N) suggests to join Jonathan on Monday, 10th, for the Manchester Karting

and yours to meet at the Bee Hive as before but on Tuesday, 18th.

I'm happy with either/both (in fact I think both is a good idea )

Zac is busy and Robert quiet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This must be the headline which has been changed most often Â :

O.K. then. I will be at the Bee Hive for a super grub at 7:30pm on the 18th Nov.

And this is how to find the Bee Hive (taken from September post):

Tuesday evening, 7:30pm at the Beehive Inn, Combs, Derbyshire SK23 9UT, which is just off the B5470 between Chapel-en-le-Frith and Whaley Bridge. 
At the Hanging Gate follow signs for Combs Village only. Go past the reservoir, the Beehive is on your right hand side.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani does this mean your up for the Karting.?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani Â does this mean your up for the Karting.?


 :'( :'( sadly not. 2 of my clients want me :-/

But I will have the new 3.2l V6 as a courtesy car for a day or two to throw my fitness stuff in while mine gets all sorts of niceties ;D ;D ;D
Early x-mas presents to my car, tee hee


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

For anyone who doesn't know how to find the Bee Hive, here is an old thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1062953650


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Is this still happening? Has anyone confirmed attendance at the Beehive?

Jonah, Zak, Mosschops - Are you interested?

Regards

Steve


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Steve - I cant make it I'm afriad - Tuesday's are bad for me - I hae to live up to the 2nd part of my username and go"chopping" at Karate.

Out of interest is this a "meet" or "cruise" I'm guessing the former as it's gonna be kinda dark


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi Dani

Sorry, but I can't make it tomorrow. Â I'm off work today (and suspect tomorrow), with either the severest cold I've ever had, or flu. Â I'm gutted as I've not been off sick for 10yrs Â 

Anyway, sorry about this.

Paul


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, I'm a defo no show for this one again. :-[

I'm currently enjoying an A2 as mines in for another exhaust sensor. After less than two days since getting a new CAT. 

The joys of AUDI.

Have fun, Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well,

this is defo still happening Â ;D ;D
John, Audi V8, will be there and we shall be finalising our x-mas do for the 14th Dec Â [smiley=santa.gif]

See ??none?? of you tomorrow then Â 

Oh: I believe kingcuTTer (Mark) wanted to come [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just in case, here is my mob: 07711 609 624


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry no show again for me  got a lot on at the moment,
Jonah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry no show again for me Â  got a lot on at the moment,
> Jonah


Well, work is just no excuse, Sir, Mr. North Midland Rep  
Or have we swapped roles without me noticing : 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to my dinner ;D ;D
Got to give the A3 a nice workout 8)


----------

